# Windscreen Washer problem



## planetf1 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a 2005 xtrail dci , european model, where the front windscreen washer is not working
* The windscreen wipers work fine (including when the control is pulled back to activate front washers)
* The rear washer is working ok
* The reservoir is topped up
* When I activate the washers I hear no buzzing, and with engine compt open there's not even the click of a relay.

So what could it be
* Blocked jets -- nope - no click/buzz
* leak - no, nothing under car
* Fuse - possible, anyone tell me which fuse. Manual wasn't clear....
* wiring - hopefully not. where exactly is the pump?
* pump itself - hope not. £££. Quite possible though?
* relay - presumably there is one. Also likely?

Any pointers?
Thanks!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

If you haven't used the wipers for a while the pump might got stuck, so the first thing you need to do is to remove the washer bottle and check the operation of the pump itself after cleaning it. The other thing you need to check is blocked hose from the pump at the base.

Get someone to try and turn on the jets while you listen to the pump in the engine bay and see if it's making a humming noise. Tap on it a couple of times if you can see it, if not remove the washer bottle and clean the pump.


----------



## planetf1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks. I explored some more and managed to find some detailed wiring diagrams etc... I was able to (eventually) get to the failed motor, verifying power & that the motor itself was bad (signs of overheating).

Hopefully a simple replacement will do the trick.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

This can only happen if you've been trying to use the wipers with no (or very little) water in the washer bottle.


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

I have a 2007/8 GX t30 X-TRAIL. My rear windscreen washer is not working. The water bottle is full and the front system works. I've tried unblocking the rear nozzle with a pin and WD40 spray, and I can hear the rear pump operating (supposedly inside the rear door). Since upgrading to Windows 10, my downloaded technical manual no longer opens, so I can't know which route the hose runs from the bottle at the front of the car to the rear pump and nozzle. I'd be grateful for any suggestions as to how to remedy this. The worst is that tomorrow the annual vehicle test may be failed just because of this trivial device.


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Folks, Hallelujah !!! False alarm regarding the rear washer. I noticed a similar complaint in the case of a Murano. The problem was solved by pure insistence, i.e. running the rear washer pump for 30 seconds. It must help to test this washer at least once a week.


----------



## rodplod (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi, I have recently replaced the front windscreen washer pump for the 2nd time! on my XTrail (2006) 2.2 dci. Motor of first pump died and on the second the spindle from motor to impeller rusted through. Today my rear washer is not working !! Wiper works fine but no washer fluid. No sound of pump working either. Before I order another new pump, is there anything else I can check? I can't find a specific fuse for the pump itself. Also, is this a common problem with Nissan Xtrail do you know? In all my 65 years I have never had a failed washer pump on any of the various vehicles I have owned. Many thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------

